# Course Review - Merrist Wood



## Paul_Stewart (May 24, 2010)

MERRIST WOOD
Merrist Wood Golf Club, Holly Lane, Worplesdon, Guildford, Surrey, GU3 3PB
6,909 yards (Blue), 6,574 yards (White), 6,285 yards (Yellow) - Par 72

INTRODUCTION 
Part of the Crown Golf group - played off the blue championship tees in preparation for an Open event.  Have previously played off both whites and yellows.

LOCATION
Follow the signs for the A323 to Aldershot and about 3 miles out of Guildford you will reach a roundabout with black and white chevrons on it. Turn right into Holly Lane and we are on the left about 100 yards from the roundabout.

SIGNATURE HOLE
Par-4 12th hole 336 yards - play a long-iron or 5-wood out of trees to an open fairway. Second shot is over a lake to a narrow green.

FRONT NINE
Takes you away from the clubhouse and up onto the downs.  Scoring chances at 1, 2, 4 and 6.  The latter is a par five that when downwind can be a drive and iron.  Into the wind and the cross-bunkers at 100 yards come into play.  9 can be a real card-wrecker with streams across the fairway at driving distance and then again short of the green,

BACK NINE
Long par fours at 13 and 15 can break your score.  The par-3 16th has one of the most interesting greens I have ever seen with three distinct segments.

HIDDEN ATTRIBUTE
The fairways are generous enough that from the yellows, you can make a decent score irrespective of your standard.  Whites and blues are a different matter though.
Merrist Wood is soft spikes only.  You will not be allowed on the course with Mickleson-type three inch metal hoofers.

WEBSITE
http://www.merristwood-golfclub.co.uk/default.asp

COSTS
Visitors rate - Weekdays Â£33, weekends Â£40.
Twilight rates after 4pm - Weekdays Â£23, weekends Â£26.


----------

